# Mauritius



## Trickyfisher (4. August 2019)

Hallo Boardi´s
In ca. 1 Monat ist es endlich soweit, da geht´s nach Mauritius auf Hochzeitsreise (jaja, irgendwann erwischt´s jeden mal...).
Wir sind dort in Flic En Flac im Hotel Anelia (ehemaliges Hotel Klondike) untergebracht, ich hab mir dieses Hotel extra ausgesucht, nicht nur, weil´s echt schön ausschaut, sondern auch, weil´s dort, zumindest auf Google Earth Satellit, echt interessante Felsstrukturen geben dürfte.
Jetzt wäre ich natürlich sehr interessiert an allen möglichen Tipps und tricks, wie ich´s dort am besten vom Ufer angehen soll, ev. war ja schon mal wer von euch dort und kennt die Gegend?
Geräte mäßig werde ich Reiseruten mitnehmen, einmal eine leichte Spinnrute, 240cm, WG 50gr, mit einer Penn Slammer 360 und 19er Powerpro, die sollte passen für "Kleinere", für die "Größeren" werde ich mir noch eine 4 teilige Sportex Magnus spin kaufen, 270cm lang, WG 100gr. sowie eine Daiwa BG4000 Magseald mit 0,23er Schnur, diese Kombi sollte hoffentlich auch mit etwas größeren Fischen fertig werden.
Als Köder geht die ganze Palette mit, Stickbaits, Popper, Wobbler, Gufies usw.
2x werden wir uns auch einen Boots charter gönnen, dafür werde ich aber kein eigenes Gerät mitnehmen, die sollten eigentlich alles an Board haben.
Also, wenn wer von euch schon mal in Flic En Flac war und mir Tipps fürs Angeln dort geben kann, immer her damit, natürlich sind auch generell Tipps für diese Gegend von Mauritius willkommen, also lohnende Sehenswürdigkeiten, besonders gute Restaurants, Beachbars, empfehlenswerte und preiswerte Charterboote usw.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Innos (5. August 2019)

Hi!

ich will mal meine Erfahrung posten, auch wenn es dir vielleicht nicht viel weiterhelfen wird.  Ich war mit meiner Madame im Mai diesen Jahres auf Mauritius.  Allerdings an der Ostküste in Poste Lafayette, in Flic en Flac wird es in Hinsicht auf das Uferangeln sicherlich deutlich anders sein.

Ich habe allerdings auch mehrfach neben unserem Hotelstrand die Rute ausgeworfen, leider nur innerhalb des Riffs und mit mässigem Erfolg. Man muss aber auch dazusagen, das der Bereich bei uns sehr flach war, bei Ebbe teilweise nur 20cm tief. Am besten ging es mit einem kleinen Heringspaternoster auf diverse Kleinfischarten. Wobei ich denke, dass die nicht dein Ziel sein werden?  man konnte aber auch größere barschartige rumschwimmen sehen, leider ging davon keiner an den Haken.  

Einen Tag haben wir ne Charter Tour ab Trou Aux Biches gemacht, eigentlich gebucht mit der Le Dodo vom Volker. Als wir morgens in Trou Aux Biches ankamen mussten wir dann aber erfahren dass das Boot mit Motorschaden ausfällt und wir auf ein anderes Boot (Peche Xtreme) umgebucht worden sind. Boot und Ausstattung würde ich, obwohl ich die Le Dodo nicht live gesehen habe, sogar höherwertiger und größer einschätzen, zumindest was das Boot direkt betrifft. Die Crew war nett und hilfsbereit, am Ende konnten wir dann 1 Wahoo,1 Mahi Mahi und 1 Littly Tunny fangen. Für 8 Stunden vielleicht nicht viel, aber für mich war das trotzdem das Highlight des Urlaubs 

Genießt den Urlaub, Mauritius ist wirklich ziemlich geil.


----------



## warrior (6. August 2019)

Hallo Johannes,
es ist zwar schon einige Jahre her als wir in Flic en Flac waren, hoffentlich hat sich da jetzt was geändert. Denn wir konnten dort nicht einen Fisch vom Ufer aus fangen.

Allerdings waren wir dort 2x mit einen Boot draußen, und konnten schöne Fische fangen. Unteranderem einen kleinen Marlin. Wie das Boot hieß, weiß ich leider nicht mehr, der Captain hieß Kusch. Super netter Typ, der sich sehr bemüht hat, dass wir nicht ohne Fisch nach Hause fuhren. Die Preise vom Boot waren auch recht annehmbar, nicht zu teuer.
Auch hatte er einen Kumpel, der Tagestouren mit Touristen macht. Er fuhr uns den ganzen Tag zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten der Insel, und gab uns Infos uns dazu (in English).
Am Strand von Flic en Flac stand immer ein Imbisswagen, der super lecker Hähnchenbaguettes gemacht hat. Im Ort selber ist eine großer Supermarkt, dort haben wir uns mit Allem eingedeckt. Versuche mal den geräucherten Marlin, sehr lecker.

Vielleicht ist der Captain heute noch mit seinem Boot vor Ort in Flic en Flac.
Falls du ihn ausfindig machst, gebe mir bitte mal seine Kontaktdaten, denn wir möchten im Dez/Jan auch wieder da hin.
Gruß


----------



## ullsok (7. August 2019)

Such mal bei Youtube nach "Nz Fishing - Mauritius", da siehst du, was beim Fischen vom Ufer aus zu erwarten ist.
Am nördlichen Ende des Strandes ist ein kleiner "Hafen", da findest du bestimmt jemand, mit dem du rausfahren kannst.


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. August 2019)

Hi Kollegen
Danke schon mal für die netten Antworten. Ich bin schon fleißig am einkaufen und durchsortieren, da wir bei Emirates jeder 30 Kg Gepäck frei haben und man im Warmen ja auch nicht soviel Gewand mitbraucht, habe ich ja jede Menge Platz im Koffer, der mit Angelzeugs gefüllt werden will.
ich hab mir jetzt noch die Sportex Magnus Spin Travel gekauft mit 270cm und ca. 100g WG, ein echtes Hammerteil, damit werden Stickbaits, Wobbler und Casting Jiggs vom Ufer aus Rausgeprügelt, weiters habe ich mir eine 5 Teilige WFT Nevercrack 260cm, 400g WG , besorgt, da ist der Plan, wenn möglich, mal am Abend einen kleinen Köderfisch mit Ballon Raus schwimmen zu lassen und ein leichtes Spinnzeug für kleine Jiggs, Wobbler und Gufis geht auch noch mit.
Weiters werde ich auch noch meine Traveller Bootsrute von meinen Norwegen Touren einpacken mit einer Shimano TLD 20 Multi dazu, falls ich ev. mal wo die Möglichkeit habe, privat wo ein Boot zu chartern und kein Gerät an Board ist, sollte fürs leichte Trolling passen.
Und zweimal werden wir uns einen Bootscharter gönnen, einfach mal rumschauen, was sich so ergibt.
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon mal unheimlich, kanns garnimma erwarten und wenn ich heimkomm, gibts einen kleinen Bericht mit schönen bunten Bildern von (hoffentlich) vieeelen Riesenfischen...
Und falls sonst noch wer Tipps über Mauritius/Flic En Flac hat, immer her damit, danke schon mal.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. September 2019)

Hi Kollegen
Bin zurück von meiner Hochzeitsreise auf Mauritius, die Insel ist einfach der absolute Überhammer, ein echtes Paradis, war einfach ein wunderschöner Urlaub.
Geangelt habe ich natürlich auch, ich muß aber erst mal meine Fotos sortieren, daher erst mal ein kleiner Vor-Bericht.
Wir waren im Hotel Anelia in Flic en Flac untergebracht und das war aus der sicht eines Klippenanglers absolut die richtige Entscheidung, normalerweise hat man ja überall eine seichte Lagune mit Aussenriff, direkt vor dem Anelia Hotel gibt es allerdings Felsformationen, wo man auch ein bischen tieferes Wasser erreichen kann, man muß nur aufpassen, es gibt viele Felsen, die teilweise knapp unter die Oberfläche reichen, also nur mit Oberflächen Köder wie Stickbaits uÄ. oder flachlaufenden Wobblern fischen.
Gleich am ersten Tag bin ich um 6h in der Früh an die Felsen gegangen (Madame hat noch geschlafen) und wollte erstmal mit den "leichetn Gerät", einer 4 teiligen Reiserute mit 40gr. WG, Penn Slammer 360 und 0,19er Powerpro schauen, was geht, Köder war ein kleiner silberner Wobbler.
Nach ca. 1h gabs erstmal einen leichten Anfasser, noch mal hingeworfen und schnell eingeholt.
Plötzlich ein heftiger Einschlag, sofort heult die Rolle auf und die Schnur schießt in den Ozean, ich kann kaum dagegenhalten, dann endlich stoppt der Fisch, ich hoffe schon, ich kann ihn endlich unter Kontrolle bringen, dann reisst plötzlich die Schnur.
Ich sehe, deutlich oberhalb des FC Vorfachs durchgerissen und auf ca. 1/2m komplett aufgescheuert, da war wohl eine Koralle im Weg, schade.
Ich habe dann nur mehr mit starken Gerät gefischt aber konnte leider, trotz mehrmahliger Versuche, nichts mehr fangen, allerdings habe ich oft in der Früh richtig gute Fische rauben gesehen und bem Schnorcheln sah ich zwei richtig große Barrakudas, sicher mind. 1m lang, eher mehr, einmal ist mir einer von denen auf meinen Chisel Lure draufgegangen und sprang dabei in voller Länge aus dem Wasser, blieb aber leider nicht hängen.
Fazit: Leider nichts rausbekommen, aber zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz können sicher, mit etwas Glück, richtig große Fische gefangen werden.
Einmal musste ich am Abend ohnmächtig von der Sonnenliege aus zusehen, wie plötzlich an mehreren Stellen Fontainen aufspritzen wie Wasserbomben, kleine Fische sprangen überall in Panik aus dem Wasser und Bugwellen wie U Bote pflügten durch die Bucht, alles in Wurfweite meiner Angel, die natürlich im Hotelzimmer geblieben war, nach 10min. war´s wieder vorbei, ev. ein Trupp GT´s oder wieder die Barrakudas? 
Ich hab mich auch nach einen Big Game Boad umgesehen und das ist wirklich einfach, man muß nur kurz an der Bootsanliegestelle stehen bleiben und die Boote anschauen, sofort wird man angesprochen wegen angeln, Delfin Tour uÄ., ist ganz easy.
Wenn man eigenes Gerät mithat, ist man viel einfacher drann, dann kann man um relativ wenig Geld mit einen kleineren Boot, zb. von der Tauchschule, fahren, ich hätte ein Angebot um 100 Euro für 5 Std. gehabt, wollte dann aber doch einmal endlich ein "wirkliches" Big game Boot chartern.
Gefinden habe ich dann die "Victory" --> Warrior, das ist das Boot vom Kusch, der fährt aber natürlich nicht mehr selber sondern hat einstweilen 5 Boote und macht hauptsächlich Dolphin Tours und so, findet man auf Facebook unter Victory Tours oder so ähnlich.
Wir waren uns schnell einig, die Besatzung, Steven, Stephan und Even wollten nur noch alles vorbereiten, wir könnten dann gleich in 2 Std. los, 5 Std Big Game um 350 Euro, kam mir fair vor.
Die "Victory" ist ein echtes Big game Boot mit allen, was man braucht, Kampfstuhl, Gerät, alles an Board.
Dann ging´s los, es wurden 4x 80lps Gerät mit fetten Marlin Lures ausgelegt und 2x 50lps mit kleinen Gummiködern für Yellowfins. Ich war etwas skeptisch, da Captain Steven meinte, Marlin wäre möglich, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, da die Saison erst ab November losgeht, aber kleinere Yellowfins gingen gut, Wahoo, Barrakudas und so weiter wären auch möglich und die gehen angeblich auch auf die großen Marlin Lures, ok, vertrau ich mal, die ganze Crew machte absolut den Eindruck, dass sie ihr Werk verstehen.
Wir sind schon eine Stunde unterwegs, als plötzlich wie aus den Nichts die 80lps Tiagra losheult wie eine Bohrmaschiene, die dicke Rute ist voll durchgebogen.
Nun zeigt sich die ganze Routine der Crew. Die Rute bleibt im Rutenhalter, der Captain gibt sofort Vollgas, um den Haken zu setzen, mit ruhigen, schnellen Handgriffen werden alle anderen Ruten eingeholt, wärendessen verschwinden 100erte Meter Schur heulend im Pazifik.
Ich bekomme den Harnisch umgeschnallt, setze mich in den Kampfstuhl, werden an der Rolle eingehakt und dann gehts los.
Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben, auf der Hochzeitsreise bei meiner ersten "echten" Big Game Tour gleich ein Marlin, noch dazu ausserhalb der Saison, zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich stemme mich voll gegen den Zug und versuche, Erlerntes in die Praxis umzusetzen und lagsam klappts, mit den Oberkörper nach hinten ziehen, dann nach vorne einrollen, Even steht neben mir, immer mit den Finger an der Schnur und schreit Kommandos in die Kabine, wenn der Druck zu stark wird und der Fisch wieder Schur abzieht, fährt der Captain vorsichtig rückwärts, lässt der Druch nach, gibt er Gas, um immer die Spannung zu behalten.
Mühsam bekomme ich Meter um Meter auf die Rolle und hoffe schon, jetzt kann ich die Kontrolle übernehmen, dann heult wieder die Rolle los und alles, was ich gewonnen habe, ist wieder weg.
Also von vorne, Pumpen, kurbeln, pumpen, kurbeln, dann gehts plötzlich leichter, der Captain gibt sofort Vollgas, aber aus der Traum, der Fisch ist weg, nach einer 3/4 Stunde Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen.
Ich bin fix und fertig und natürlich sehr entäuscht, das wäre die Krönung gewesen, allerdings kann mir dieses Erlebnis auch keiner mehr nehmen, war echt der Hammer.
Wir schleppen dann noch einige Zeit umher, aber nichts geht mehr.
Dann, in der letzten Stunde, passiert es nochmal, wieder heult die 80lps Tiagra los, echt, eine zweite Chance? Aber nicht sehr lange, dann bleibt die Rolle stehen und der Fisch wird mitgezogen, also doch kein Marlin, ein ca. 5 Kg Yellowfin hat sich den dicken Marlin Lure geschnappt und wird am 80lps Gerät schnell eingeholt, ok, kein Riese, aber doch ein Fisch, ich freu mich.
Sofort wird die selbe Stelle wieder angefahren, diesmal mit leichten Gerät und Minni gummis "aus der Hand" und sofort gibt es einen Doppelbiss und es kommen nochmal 2 kleine YFT an Board, also doch noch ein versöhnliches Ende der Tour.
Es wurden übrigends gezielt sog. ACDB´s angefahren, das sind Bojen mit dicken Bällen drann, die über Unterwasserbergen verankert werden und durch die daran anhaftenden Muscheln und Krebsen kleine Fische anlocken, diese locken wieder die Großen an und genau dort bekamen wir auch die Bisse.
Weils so gut lief, habe ich gleich für die nächste Woche wieder eine Tour gebucht, kurze Zusammenfassung, diesmal war´s leider eine absolute Nullnummer, wir haben alles versucht, Marlinschleppen, gezieltes Jigging an den Bojen und am Schluß noch 1 Stunde schleppen mit Rapalas an der Riffkante, aber es gab leider keinen Biss mehr, kann passieren, war aber ein schöner Tag am Meer.
So, das war´s mal fürs Erste von meiner Tour, wenn ich die Fotos habe, schicke ich die noch nach, versprochen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. September 2019)

Schöner Bericht, danke! Bin auf die Fotos gespannt. Warmwasserräuber haben einfach mal richtig Power


----------



## zokker (25. September 2019)

Toll, super geschriebener Bericht

bin auch schon gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. September 2019)

Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit und toller Bericht.
Bin ebenfalls begeistert von der Magnus Travel und in Kombination mit der 4000er BG einfach perfekt. Schade dass der Marlin nicht picken geblieben ist aber dennoch Petri!


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. September 2019)

Hi Frankenfisch
Ja stimmt, die Magnus Travel ist ein hammerteil mit Kraft ohne Ende, einziger Minuspunkt ist nur, dass sie relativ kopflastig ist, ich hab sie daher mit einer größeren Penn Spinnfisher 5500 VI kombiniert.
zu meiner neuen "lieblings Big fish Reiserute" habe ich allerdings meine zweite Anschaffung erkoren, die NEUE Shimano STC Boat (es gibt auch eine alte, die ist ganz anders).
Diese Rute ist 4 teilig, 240cm lang und hat ein "angegebenes" WG von 150-300gr., was absoluter Schwachfug ist, mag ev. fürs vertikal Fischen mit Pilker gelten, aber mit Stickbaits von mind. 60gr. bis max.100gr. wirft sie echt super, liegt dabei exakt ausbalanciert federleicht in der Hand, hat eine sehr ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion und eine Kraft im Rückgrat, damit könnte man Kanaldeckel aus der Strasse reissen.
Dazu wird sie in einer schönen Tasche mit integrierten Transportrohr und Rollentasche geliefert, passt in jeden Reisekoffer und kostet gerade mal 117 Euro!!!
Ich konnte sie leider nicht im Drill testen, aber ich denke mal, um diese Rute an ihre Grenzen zu bringen muß schon was richtig dickes dranngehen, macht sicher auch in Norwegen eine super Figur.
Diese da ist es: https://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-stc-boat-240cm-150-300g-neu-2020-11454
TL
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Oktober 2019)

Hi Warmwasserfreunde
Hier, wie versprochen, noch ein paar Fotos.





Das Big Game Boot "Victory"




Nochmal 




Die Marlinköder werden montiert




Der Riese hat gebissen, der Kampf beginnt




Ich im Kampfstuhl




Nachdem der Marlin leider wieder entkommen konnte, gabs als Trostpreis noch 3 kleine Yellowfin thunas




Blue Marlin gab´s schließlich doch auch noch, sogar zwei




Und weil´s einfach so unglaublich schön war, noch ein Sonnenuntergang auf Mauritius.
so, ich hoffe, die Bilder gefallen euch und versüßen euch den kalten Herbst ein bischen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Harrie (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Johannes,
was würdest du der Shimano Boat STC an Pilkgewicht zutrauen.
Suche noch eine Reiserute für Norge.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. Oktober 2019)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Warmwasserfreunde
> Hier, wie versprochen, noch ein paar Fotos.
> Anhang anzeigen 330947
> 
> ...


Tolle Photos Johannes! Petri


----------



## fishhawk (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

danke für die Bilder.



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Ich im Kampfstuhl



Sieht zwar nicht IGFA-konform aus, aber wer soll sich dran stören?


----------



## Trickyfisher (29. Oktober 2019)

Harrie schrieb:


> Hallo Johannes,
> was würdest du der Shimano Boat STC an Pilkgewicht zutrauen.
> Suche noch eine Reiserute für Norge.
> 
> ...


Hi Harrie
Ich hab die Rute nicht zum Pilken verwendet, sondern nur zum Werfen, kann also nicht wirklich sagen, was sie vertikal abkann.
Zum Werfen war sie ideal für Stickbaits mit mind. 60 bis max. 100 gr., ich denke mal, Pilker oder Jigs mit 200 oder 250gr. sollte passen, müsste aber ausprobiert werden.
Zum Pilken gibt es aber auch extra Pilk Reiseruten, ev. besser, wenn du dich dort mal umschaust bzw. mal im Board rumfragst?
@ Fishhawk, nur aus interesse, weil´s mir eigentlich egal ist, aber was wäre IGFA konform?
TL
Johannes


----------



## Gummiadler (29. Oktober 2019)

*IGFA konform*

https://igfa.org/international-angling-rules/



fishhawk schrieb:


> Sieht zwar nicht IGFA-konform aus, aber wer soll sich dran stören?



Immer der, der fragt!


----------

